# What brand of dehydrator?



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm going to buy a dehydrator to make dog treats. 
Pix loves the sweet potato jerky and the only type I could find is the Dogswell "made in China" variety. Plus, they're almost $7.00 a bag-I think that's a bit of a markup for what it is. Chicken jerky-I know all about the recalls and want to make my own for her.
I did research the forum, but didn't see anything about brands of dehydrators. I found some that have pull out trays and some that are cylindrical-any recommendations?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think it depends on what all you will use it for.

I have the pull out tray kind, the Excalibur

http://www.excaliburdehydrator.com/

I bought it because its made in the US and has a really good warranty and guarantee on it and such good reviews, but its pretty big compared to the round tray ones,

If you are going to use it for other things, fruits, herbs, tomatos, etc. then go for the Excalibur, It can do a bigger variety of things w/out having to rotate the trays, you can just leave it on and forget it. But if you won't use it much then I'd probably get the round ones (There are lots of reviews of them all on Amazon)

my kids love drying bananas and we have a garden that I end up saving all of my herbs and sun drying my tomatos that we don't manage to eat them all (My dh grows WAY too many tomatos. lol) Plus, I love having fresh basil and oregano..and cilantro on hand.

I have several jerky and fruit/veggie dehydrator cookbooks, so if anyone needs to know what temp to use and how long to cook something, there a 99.9 chance its in one of my books  so PM me:hungry:

hehe,

Kara


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Kara!

I wasn't even thinking of using it for things *humans* could eat!!
It's all about the dogs, isn't it?!!
I'd love to have a garden, but the raccoons and bunnies would make a salad bar out of it. I can't even hang one of the new tomato bags up without it being pillaged.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I will be wathching this thread. I am mostly interested in making the dogs (and us) jerky. But so confused as to brand, model, etc.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I just got the Nesco American Harvester recommended on this thread....
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6758


----------

